# Cider 6 months old



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello, everyone,
I was a bit lazy on the old Cockerpoo forum, sorry, but here are some recent photos of our beautiful Cider 
Enjoy him wondering if there was a rule for not going on the bed and his live at the beach  xxx


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh yes, and his joy being dressed up by my daughter


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Love the one on the bed that look says it all!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh Ciders just scrummy, beautiful colour - the one on the bed looks just like the way Dexter looks at us under his eyelids - butter wouldnt melt - sending lotsa hugs & woofs from his bro xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Cider is gorgeouss!  Lucky you  
Gorgeous colour as well x


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the one in the cloak. SUPERDOG!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Benji is gorgeous, great photos!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah beautiful Cider. My the time has gone quick, seems like only a few weeks ago that you posted that you were getting him.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely pics.  Cider is scrummy! 

Karen xx


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Good looking pup. 
Very similar to Martha. 
They both seem to have Revels nose!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sabine, he's lovely - I do love choccy's - did his white bib get smaller??


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Cider is a gorgeous colour.


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Sabine, he's lovely - I do love choccy's - did his white bib get smaller??


yes, I am looking at it and it seems the white hair is mixing up with the chocolate and is not as much visible anymore


----------



## jonny2 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hmmm Must say ur Cider is more beautiful them mine...


----------



## promocodeshop (Apr 28, 2014)

hmm don't know what to say but i accept that your Cider is cute one...


----------

